# Professional printing



## MDowdey (Jan 5, 2005)

hey gang!!

i was wondering, for those that make actually bucks off your work and you shoot digital....how do you get the shots printed up? do you submit all of your files to some print house and they do them up for you? would this be more or less expensive than taking the plunge with a really nice printer at your home? im wanting to sell some prints from my 10D, but i want to be positive im getting the best quality.


thanks!


md


----------



## Alison (Jan 5, 2005)

We've done a mixture of both.
I registered with Herff Jones pro a while back and their quality, customer service and turn around time was great. 

I also own an Epson 2200 and am extremely pleased with the outcome. I use epson archival paper and if the images are stored properly there are no issues with fading. I like that I have complete control over the printing process and if something doesn't look right I can immediately adjust colors, contrast etc. Our monitor is calibrated and the system works well.


----------



## texasartgirl (Jan 5, 2005)

I use www.mpix.com

Their quality is great.


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 5, 2005)

For speed and quality, whcc is where I get anything that needs to be printed in bulk.  They have awesome bulk pricing and are as good as the local pro lab for prints.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 5, 2005)

how do you submit the files? do they crop, make any adjustments or anything?


md


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 5, 2005)

I get the thrifty output which means they expect your files to be ready for printing.  You submit the files via ftp and use an orderform.  I really really hate their upload method... but the quality and speed can't be beat.  They are a 24/7 operation and use UPS 2-day shipping (which is already built into the price)


----------



## Alison (Jan 5, 2005)

Herff Jones is similar, needs to be sized properly, right format and uses FTP for upload with an online order form.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 5, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> ready for printing.




on that subject, what all is involved with getting them ready to print? are they referring to sizing them appropriately and changing any levels or anything?


on a side note, i would like to print at home, but i tried it with an epson 1280, and they didnt turn out anywhere near what i was hoping for. any suggestions on that?

md


----------



## Karalee (Jan 5, 2005)

I switched from whcc to mpix, cos I really didnt like whcc's ftp deal. Mpix also offers true bw shots as well as the metallic paper which made me go with whcc in the first place.


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 5, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> I switched from whcc to mpix, cos I really didnt like whcc's ftp deal. Mpix also offers true bw shots as well as the metallic paper which made me go with whcc in the first place.


That ftp is dreadful isn't it? 

Does mpix have 24/7 and fast shipping like whcc?


----------



## Karalee (Jan 5, 2005)

Yah you can have overnight delivery for $10.00 or regular delivery for $5.00 - and no minimum order.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 5, 2005)

-I like Mpix. Order their free Paper Sample Kit. They are actually a small division of Miller's Lab, which is used by a lot of pros.
-I also like Adorama for less important work.


----------



## rangefinder (Jan 5, 2005)

There are several variables that come into play here.  The greatest is color management/matching.  Does the color you get on the print match the color on the monitor (at least come close).

I live in a small town and I do not do large quantities of prints.  The benefit is that I've gotten to know the folks at our local Wal-Marts.  Now only Melissa prints my work.  Same lab tech all the time - one variable down.

After I get done in PhotoShop I now know that I save the image that prints well on my Epson R-300 or HP1120C.  I know, from experience, that my "perfect" image will print a bit dark and a bit magenta on Melissa's terminal.  So I lighten the image and take out a bit of the magenta then save it to a CD.  This is what I give Melissa for printing.  If color and density are critical I also supply her a proof.  I do this routinely for something that is going to require a lot of prints.  Variable number two is taken care of.

Melissa prints on the Fuji Frontier.  So the file I give her is sized properly and is at 300 dpi.  If I want a 8x10 and a 5x7 I will give her two files on the CD (one file for each size).

This works for my situation.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 5, 2005)

I plan to try out www.whcc.com when im in the states.  Thier prices seem reasonable and they offer metalic paper as an option.  And they seem to be really good at keeping the colors constant.

Being in Canada they are to expensive right now due to the extra s&amp;h cost and border costs.


----------



## mavrik (Jan 6, 2005)

Whatever you do at home, it's not going to be anywhere's near a pro lab.  We, at home with inkjets, can't really touch a Fuji Frontier as far as quality or durability.  If you were going to offer true "proofs" and then touch up later, home printing makes sense, but even then - wink flash!

16 cent 4x6s... sixxxxxteeeeeen!


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 6, 2005)

> Whatever you do at home, it's not going to be anywhere's near a pro lab.


That is just not true.  Modern inkjet printers are every bit as good as what you can get from a minilab like a frontier.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 6, 2005)

well after seeing my results with my printer...id have to agree with voodoo...these pics are stunning.



md


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 6, 2005)

Archivability used to be an issue with inkjet prints... but with archive prints and papers they fixed that issue.


----------

